# [GAME] King of Trivia - Android Game - Released - Download Now - 12/28/2011



## SilmarilApps (Aug 23, 2011)

*FREE Game*
King of Trivia is a fun filled game of answering new quizzes & learning new/interesting facts!

*Android Market Link - Download Now *
































































Take the advantage of starting first









*Android Market Link - Download Now *




























Any comments are highly appreciated! Welcome us with your warm greetings









*Android Market Link - Download Now *


----------



## Yankzfan007 (Jun 27, 2011)

Must say man, by far the best trivia app I have found! How many questions are expected to be available? Just Wondering how fast we could run out of fresh questions : (

Keep it up! I will pass on the word about this app!


----------

